# Extension of UK Ancestry Visa



## nonstamonsta (Jan 19, 2015)

My 5 year ancestry visa expires on May 15, but I don't think I can get IDL as my travel plans in 2010 changed so I didn't arrive in the UK until 6 weeks after my visa started so by the time it expires I won't have been here 5 years. I'm worried about sending my passport off as I've heard horror stories of people having to wait more than 6 months to get their visa processed. Does anyone know what processing times are currently like? It says up to 8 weeks on the website but I don't know whether to trust that. I'm also not sure how early I can apply to extend. I was thinking of starting my application at the end of February just in case it takes longer than 8 weeks but I've seen that for other applications you can only apply 28 days before expiry - does anyone know if it is the same or if I can apply early? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If there was a compassionate ground for delay in arriving, they may let you apply for ILR. Otherwise you have to get it extended on form FLR(O) for £601 postal/£1,001 premium service and then apply for settlement. 
Current average processing time for ILR is 2-3 months, though you have the option of going for premium service at £400 extra. If you are relying on compassionate consideration, you should apply within 28 days of visa expiry, but for simple extension, you can apply at any time.


----------



## nonstamonsta (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Joppa, really helpful - there wasn't compassionate grounds, I just didn't realise it would have this effect, wish I had known!! I'll get onto my application asap, don't want to miss out on summer travelling having no passport! cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Found something else, from Home Office document on calculating continuous residence for ILR:


> The period between entry clearance being issued and the applicant entering the UK may be counted toward the qualifying period, as long as it does not exceed 90 days. This can occur if the applicant is delayed travelling to the UK. The period of delay will not be counted as an absence if it does not exceed 90 days. If the delay is more than 90 days, none of the period between entry clearance being issued and the applicant entering the UK can be included in the continuous period calculation.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/275188/ILRcont_periods.pdf Page 22
As your 6 weeks falls within the 90 days allowed, so you should be able to apply for ILR!


----------



## nonstamonsta (Jan 19, 2015)

OMG that is amazing!!! thank you so much!!


----------



## nonstamonsta (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, one more question, if I go the IDL route, do I have to wait until 28 days before my current visa expires? thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, plus you need to have passed the Life in the UK test.


----------



## nonstamonsta (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd better get studying!! 
thanks again for your help


----------

